# Information on Old Zinsco Panelboard



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Welcome aboard @[email protected]!

Please fill out your about me section of your profile here.


----------



## 3DDesign (Oct 25, 2014)

Give them a quote on replacing it.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 30, 2019)

Would like to replace it but the utility would require about $30,000 worth of work to reapprove a new panel to current standards. Electrical room would have to be remodeled and the underground would need to be retrenched and laid. I'm stuck with it for the time being.


----------



## 3DDesign (Oct 25, 2014)

No way to confirm it, but most panels in that era were 5kva


----------

